# What are your experiences with exercise classes?



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I know it sounds silly, but I'm trying to lose weight before I put myself in any sort of classes  I'm not a _big_ person- at least I don't look my weight, but I hate how it makes me feel. I've recently downloaded a food and exercise tracker that's given me a surprising amount of motivation. I've cut my intake down to 1200 calories a day, am switching over to healthy food, and just today bought myself an elliptical cross trainer. Since I began (about a week ago) I've lost 5lbs HOWEVER my first weigh in was the middle of my 'time of the month' (I thought it'd be a nice inspiration, an extra couple pounds gone just like that :lol
ANYWAY I a ) just want to share, and will probably continue to update this as I go and b ) want to know if any of you have gone to yoga / pilates / ABT classes and how you felt about them. I'm still a little... embarrassed to go, heck I'm embarrassed to talk about my weight period, it's just easier when you're not chatting with people you know.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I belonged to Curves for a while. It was really fun. It is a circuit training where you do 30 seconds of aerobics then 30 seconds on a strength machine. Ideally you do 3 circuits. It was a blast.

Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've done all sorts of things at all sorts of sizes, and have avoided doing things because of my size, so here are a few tips from one who has learned some things.


First big one to remember, the universal truth about any sort of keep fit class or gym.

ASK ANY WOMAN THERE HOW SHE FEELS ABOUT HER BODY AND THERE WILL BE SOMETHING SHE HATES.

Yup it's true, while you are worried about your fat butt, EVERYONE else is worried, Are my boobs to big, to small, to droopy, is my butt to big, to small, to saggy, I hate my thighs, my legs look like chicken legs. I'm to fat, thin, tall, short, hairy, hairless, flat or curvy.

So accept that fact and just concentrate on what you are doing for you.:wink:

Classes like yoga, pilates etc, once everyone is on their mat, no one is looking at anyone, it's all about you and your own development. 

Going to the gym is a little more challenging, but once again most people are concentrating on themselves not on you, and hey, even if they are thinking something negative, well HELL at least you are there doing something about it, so who cares what they think.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am probably in better shape than 90% of the people on this planet. I do not go to a gym either. I used to when we had a kickboxing gym this area, however we don't any longer. Only reason I went was to have someone to spar with & to get trained & tested for advancement in belts. Now to keep in shape, I work out in my garage. I don't use machines either, some weights, that's it. There is a wealth of personal trainers on DVD, I tend to use those. I really like MMA workouts & a few of Jillian Michaels high impact ones & there is few lesser knowns that use handweights. I find the secret to working out & staying extremely fit is to get your heartrate up, gargle your heart, sweat profusely and do it at least 5 times a week for an hour or so a day. I am no one special, anyone can do this.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

*What are your experiences with exercise classes?

*Hmmmm let me think. Sweat, embarrassment, awkwardness, poor co-ordination and pain.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I highly recommend yoga and/or pilates. I'm sure it depends on the type you do, but the yoga classes I've done don't burn a lot of calories or build a lot of muscle. But it will increase your flexibility and it's totally worth it for the relaxation aspect alone. Nothing quite like going to yoga after a stressful day and coming out all tingly and relaxed. 

Pilates is great for strengthening your core! It is similar to yoga, but you tend to move more instead of holding a pose. 

They also had a class called Zumba at the YMCA that was a blast! It's a kind of dancercize routine that's a really great cardio work out. You just have to be open to making a complete fool of yourself (but it's OK because everyone else is too!).

I've heard really good things about the Cross fit program too, but classes here a little too expensive for my budget 


Don't be embarrassed to go work out! Taking exercise classes is great way to mingle with others who are in the same boat you are. Chances are you'll wind up with a stellar support network. Plus, if you can find a class that you really enjoy, you'll find yourself looking forward to going, and if you're not having to _make _yourself go, you'll be more likely to stick with it!

I hope you find a class that's right for you! Keep us posted


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't like them myself. I have no coordination and it takes me a long time (like weeks) to learn the moves where I am actually working out and not just standing clapping my hands and shifting in embarrassment. 

If you are going to a gym, find out what a trainer would cost for a few weeks. A trainer will provide motivation and diversity to your training routine. They also know how to mix it up so you are not muscle crippled in every muscle for 2 days.

I have the Cha-Lean workout at home. 30 minutes in the comfort of my own home and it will make you feel as if you worked out. What it doesn't do is require you to bounce or spin, neither of which I care for.

Good luck, I hope you find a workout routine and program you thoroughly enjoy!


----------

